# Whine from GPU Client



## ShiBDiB (Aug 2, 2009)

I know its been posted that this is normal, but is it possible to fix?

i wanna fold with my 280 24/7 but its obnoxious


i heard its linked to runnign something with a very high fps, is their a command u can add that locks the fps as something lower?


----------



## btarunr (Aug 2, 2009)

That's a hardware issue. The whine is caused by the VRM components of your graphics card.


----------



## sunnych (Aug 14, 2009)

yh try replacing with new card and see how it goes..


----------



## dazed554 (Aug 14, 2009)

The same thing happened with my GTX 260 and I was unable to find a solution. It was so incredibly annoying that I stopped folding.


----------



## El Fiendo (Aug 14, 2009)

The whine is a problem with the VRMs, as mentioned. If its a problem with the Voltage regulators, mild undervolting might help resolve some of the issue. Johnspack was mentioning a couple of weeks ago how he was able to undervolt his GTX 280 without sacrificing his clock speeds. Perhaps check with him on what to try out.


----------

